# Stuffy nose?



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

Spice has had a stuffy nose on and off for a couple weeks now, it sounds like her nose is blocked and she's finding it hard to breathe, just reall snuffly like wen you have a cold. Its mostly wen she's moving about, like wen she's in the garden, not so much wen she's in her bed or on my lap etc.

Has anyone's chi ever been like this and has any1 any idea wat could be causing it?

Also both her and Sugar got kennel coughed a few weeks ago. Which is a small squirt up the nose, could it be anything to do with that? I can't remember whether she was sniffly before that or not tho


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

You could try a bit of children's benidryl. If that doesn't help then take her to the vet cause it could be kennel cough. I don't know what it sounds like, but if you've heard it before you may know.


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

carrieandcricket said:


> You could try a bit of children's benidryl. If that doesn't help then take her to the vet cause it could be kennel cough. I don't know what it sounds like, but if you've heard it before you may know.


Ye I think I will ring my vet tomorrow and then bring her in. It's not a cough it sounds literally like a blocked nose, pure snuffles! The vet told me kennel cough is a proper cough in dogs, but I don't know maybe I'm wrong. 

I've never heard a dog snuffle before its weird!


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

Could be she's catching a cold. That's possible also. But keep us posted on the what the vet says.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Is it possibly reverse sneezing?


----------

